# Colorado/Kansas fur buyers



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah yeah, i know this is NODAk and all that, but there are a lot of us on here that are not in the Dakotas. ANyway, after doing some searching on the net, and having very limited success, are there any of you guys out there that are in the Eastern Colorado/Western Kansas area that are buying coyotes this year? Does anyone know of a buyer? This will be my first winter trying to sell, so I have no contacts as of yet. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## lladnarc (Feb 17, 2008)

hagfan72 said:


> Yeah yeah, i know this is NODAk and all that, but there are a lot of us on here that are not in the Dakotas. ANyway, after doing some searching on the net, and having very limited success, are there any of you guys out there that are in the Eastern Colorado/Western Kansas area that are buying coyotes this year? Does anyone know of a buyer? This will be my first winter trying to sell, so I have no contacts as of yet. Thanks in advance for your help.


[Edited due to :spam: ]. ND trapper.


----------

